# WA bottle dump



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, folks...

 Any of you bottle-diggin' fools in the Aberdeen, WA  area: this one's for you...

 An elderly gent has advertised in ABGC mag, looking for anyone who wants to dig a dump on his property to come on over... Bottles free for the diggin'!!!

 I'll post the address if there's any interest...

 Ron


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Ron, what's the name of that magazine?


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info,please let us know Im unemployed currently and ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok guys, here goes...

 Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine published by Jim Hagenbuch out of East Greenville, PA... Type in "glassworks auctions" in any search engine ( google, hotbot, etc.)...

 Write to: Bottle Dump, 1420 No. C St., Aberdeen, WA  98520

 The gent has bottles buried in his yard, but since he's 80, he can't dig himself so he's offering them free for the digging...


 ron


----------



## rwmarler (Feb 24, 2005)

Sooooo...Did anybody checkout whats buried in Nirvanaville (Aberdeen, WA). You know that area has got some old homesteads out there near the old lumber mill and not to mention the huge logging camps. Research! Research! Eureka!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 24, 2005)

Right on!!!

 I'd like to know if that info panned out and how...

 ron


----------

